# Knight KRB7, Anybody own one?



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Sold my Encore and picking up the 50 cal KRB today. This is my first Knight after two TC's. Will be shooting loose 777 probably. Bullets? Any thoughts are welcome. Except Powerbelts. Sorry,had enough experience with those.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Don't have one but it looks like a nice gun. Finally something new and nice from Knight considering the revolution series and there other break action model were not succesfull at all. This is the first Knight I have liked since the Disc Bolt action platform like the Elites and the Long Range Hunter. 
I handled one of the KRB's and was impressed with how it felt and the fit and finish were top notch. Let us know how it shoots!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

250 Shockwave/SST
200 Shockwave(my personal favorite on whitetails)
Barnes 250 or 290 TMZ
Parker BE 250 or 275


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

OH, I can't believe that another Encore won't shoot:lol: 

I used power belts to break in the barrel on my KIGHT LRH. My Knight likes the MMP 3pedal EZ load sabot, 250gr XTP and 150gr Goex Cartridge BP. It shot 3" group at 100 with the Knight Sabots, then 1.5" with the MMPs.

I just had to!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Nimrod said:


> OH, I can't believe that another Encore won't shoot:lol:
> 
> 
> Oh it shot, Nimrod. Powerbelts. Enough said.....


----------

